# What/how to reduce Createx paints



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm fairly new to airbrushing and i've been using Createx parl paints. Its thicker than the regular paint. I usually use water to thin, but I'm not impressed with the results. I've heard a lot of people who use windex, or 409 to thin the water based paint. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

MS


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have heard of using windex also. they also sell a thinner I don't remember what it is called though


----------

